# drum brakes



## lemarv (May 24, 2004)

guys could anybody give inputs.... how will i know if i have adjusted my brakes properly before going for a test drive? raised my rear wheels this morning and tried to rotate the left rear wheel, it turned but it seems to have noise between the brake pads and drum lining, the wheel turns but stops abruptly at one position? i want to adjust the brake system, how will i know it is properly set? should it not produce any type of noise of scratching sound when rotated or should it produce a little bit of scratching sound? or none at all?


regards,


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

lemarv said:


> guys could anybody give inputs.... how will i know if i have adjusted my brakes properly before going for a test drive? raised my rear wheels this morning and tried to rotate the left rear wheel, it turned but it seems to have noise between the brake pads and drum lining, the wheel turns but stops abruptly at one position? i want to adjust the brake system, how will i know it is properly set? should it not produce any type of noise of scratching sound when rotated or should it produce a little bit of scratching sound? or none at all?
> 
> 
> regards,


The wheel should not just spin freely, but it should not be adjusted so that the brakes drag excessively and get too hot. SOunds like you are pretty close right now.


----------

